# The benefits of patience.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Whilst out for a walk around Nunhead Cemetery this afternoon (separate thread to follow), this caught my eye as a possible good photo.

It turned out to be one of the hardest things I've ever photographed, just an occasional slight breeze at the wrong time.... :grin:

1st attempt.... Notice the strange brown blur in the foreground??











2nd attempt.....



















And again.....



















Yet again..... :upset:











Success at last!!!



















It's a tree-seed with 'whirligig' leaves, caught on a single strand of spider's web (You can just see the thread on the top of the seed, parallel to the background tree). the breeze was blowing it sideways and causing it to spin wildly too - It took 10 minutes and I discarded 3 empty shots.... :laugh:


*Moral:* - Patience does pay off :grin:


Apologies to Donald for 6 pics, rather than 5, but there is a moral to it, this time (my excuse and I'm sticking to it :grin


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done Werebo .. now if it had only been a tad to the left and not had that monument behind it .. :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe..... Thank you DF!










:grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

That is the coolest! Glad you got the shot! ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you Dori - It took ages moving that memorial back and forth, to get it all just right










:laugh:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

LOL!!! I bet that was a lot of work!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Thank you Dori - It took ages moving that memorial back and forth, to get it all just right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: ...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats WB. Fantastic attempt. keep at it.
Many pros reckon on 2 ~ 3% "keepers" 0 yous is well within that rate :grin:

I may be off line for a couple pf weeks or so... I have to go to France to check up on the quality of the food & wine... well, someone has to! :wink:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks lots Donald - What really got to me the most, was the strange looks I was getting from the folks walking by, walking their dogs, fetching their kiddies from school or just enjoying the peace and quietness there.

I was stood at the side of the path with the camera to my eye, swaying with the breezes trying to keep the seed in the frame. They could see me wobbling about, but didn't notice the seed I was aiming at (The tranquillity of the place also took me back to when I was practising Tai-Chi too, which helped a lot with getting the last pic) - The comments varied from being drunk to being high to being a 'Care-in-the-Community' release :grin: That's also what inspired me for the theme of the thread, the benefits of patience :laugh:

Enjoy France when you go, which area are you visiting? - We expect lots of piccies :grin:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Thanks lots Donald - What really got to me the most, was the strange looks I was getting from the folks walking by, walking their dogs, fetching their kiddies from school or just enjoying the peace and quietness there.
> 
> I was stood at the side of the path with the camera to my eye, swaying with the breezes trying to keep the seed in the frame. They could see me wobbling about, but didn't notice the seed I was aiming at (The tranquillity of the place also took me back to when I was practising Tai-Chi too, which helped a lot with getting the last pic) - The comments varied from being drunk to being high to being a 'Care-in-the-Community' release :grin: That's also what inspired me for the theme of the thread, the benefits of patience :laugh:


That would have made quite the pic in, and of, itself methinks! :wave:


----------

